
France, Germany in standoff with Silicon Valley on contact tracing - tpush
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-europe-tech-idUSKCN2262LM
======
rogerkirkness
Isn't it pretty easy to just ignore them and not offer the service there?

